# Any welding/brazing experts?



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

The contol arm on the electric step has sheared.
I know I can get a repair/replacement kit for about 42 quid from ABP or AVS Steps, but, being the tight s*d I am, I'd like to at least TRY and get the existing one repaired.
Trouble is, looking at the cross section grain at the break, I recon it could be "white metal".
Can it be welded/brazed by someone (not me!) who knows what they're doing? is it worth trying?

Ta


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
I reckon that if it is "monkey metal" then there isn't a whole lot that can be done with it. It may be possible to drill and screw another piece to it to strengthen it if there is room. Is it a flat bar or a round one? Can you get a machine shop to knock you up another or is it a complex piece?
Hopefully this is food for thought :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

got a pic Paul?

Chap here at the office does all of my welding, he may know..

John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar if its ali, it can be welded not brazed, many years ago I used to gas weld ali with flux and rods but nowadys I believe its all MIG. You just need to find someone who can do it.

Trailer repairers, body shops maybe.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Paul
> I reckon that if it is "monkey metal" Keith


L.O.L  Like it Kieth, never heard it called that before but it definately sums it up! 8)

It's an overly complicated looking cranked lever which has had lightening/strengthening slots machined/cast into it so attaching a repair plate would be nigh on impossible.
Pretty certain I'll be going down the replacement route but HEY!, you can't blame a guy for trying! 

ps. guess who's just found Hymer dashboard syndrome in his Landau  
Oh well, where's me jigsaw! :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

zaskar said:


> guess who's just found Hymer dashboard syndrome in his Landau
> Oh well, where's me jigsaw! :roll:


Sounds like a job for Hymer dash man :lol: :lol: Just look at the pics matey, and if you need help give me a shout.....

Keith


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have thunk that £42 for a new component sounds not too bad, any properly qualified welder would surely charge a similar sum for the work and you dont know how long the repair will last.

Noel


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Depending on the metal (and timescale?), these may be useful?

http://www.alumiweld.com/index.html

http://www.aluminumrepair.com/


----------

